# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Temperance Reel - Notation & tab from Carter Fold Sessions

## Tobin

It's funny - I've been playing Temperance Reel for years, but it was a fairly traditional version and it never really spoke to me as an exceptional tune.  I've heard other versions too over the years, but it was this one posted by Mark Wilson in the "What's your new fiddle tune" thread that made me go WOW!  The mandolin playing by Spencer Strickland is excellent, original, and well-suited to the tune - not to mention that the mandolin tone sounds absolutely awesome - but they also used some slight chord variations that I like (such as going to a C chord near the end of the B part).  For many reasons, this is my new favorite version of this tune.  And it has me wanting to play it.




I spent some time this morning listening to it and trying to put it to notation/tab so I could break it down.  I don't have a slow-downer program, so I've tried to get it right while listening to it at full speed.  Not an easy task!

I'm attaching two PDFs.  One for his first time through, and then another for his 2nd break.  I'm leaving off the last break (since it was split between all three of them) and just treating this as two complete breaks.  The first one had some very slight variations in the repeats, but I pretty much treated them like identical AA and BB repeats.  The second break, though, pretty much had to be written out complete.

If you find obvious flaws, please do let me know.  The speed of the video made it difficult to separate some of the notes in my ears, but I think I got it mostly right.

----------

bigskygirl, 

Bigtuna, 

Denman John, 

Jim Roberts, 

Mark Wilson, 

Tom515K

----------


## Mark Wilson

Nice work Tobin.  I agree about his version here.  When I first heard it I knew I would have to learn it.
I've only transcribed the first B section.  Yours is very close if not exact. I altered 14 to make it smoother for me and maybe a note or two elsewhere for same reason.

I'll have to work on that second part.  Thanks!
(*I edited only the TAB lines of your file to show my 'take' but did not change the notation lines)

----------

Jim Roberts, 

Tobin, 

Tom515K

----------


## Killian King

That is a very cool version.

----------


## Tobin

So I've been working on this version quite a bit today.  One thing I've changed from the way I had tabbed it out was the last bit of the 2nd break where he goes up the neck.  I don't know how he actually played it, since most of the video of him was from behind (geez, is it too much to ask to actually see what he's playing when he's playing it?).  But in measure 31, I had a descending run on the A string going from B to A to G to F#, and then down to the open E.  I tabbed out the F# as the 9th fret on the A string, but that requires starting with the pinky and using all four fingers for the descent, or shifting during the descent.  Awkward.  So I'm finding it easier to play by starting on the B with my ring finger on the 14th fret, middle finger on the 12th fret, index finger on the 10th fret, and then using my pinky on the 16th fret of the D string for that F#, before going to the open E while I shift back down for the last two measures.  Much easier and natural.

----------

Tom515K

----------


## JeffD

Great stuff - 

I play that tune, but in a very standard fashion. I like what you did.


Here is Chris talking about stuff, and starting out with Temperance Reel.

----------

Astro

----------

